# Snatched from the jaws of a Hymer



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We've never been v interested in Hymlers, mainly because although owners waxed lyrical, there were so many model no's and no apparent rhyme nor reason to their allocation that I always lost the will to live and dropped off to sleep whenever I set out to study them.

We've never been interested in A Classes either, chiefly because we regarded them as too big for our drive.

Well, last week that all changed when I came across a Hymer A Class layout that looked as if it suited our purposes and was about 20 foot long. I proceeded to search the interweb and BH had two (but we can't go there) and there was one @ Highbridge (300 miles) and one @ Hayes, Bath (270 miles) and neither sported the L shape lounge option we needed. 

Then lo and behold I looked on MHF Classified and there was just what we wanted.

At this point the Flamburg Rally intervened during which there were serious consultations and negotiations with Mrs SDA. Having been given the go ahead I PM'd the seller on Sunday evening. Also on Sunday evening Mrs SDA spotted what looked like the same van being offered as a private sale on the Hambilton Engineeering website. On Monday having rec'd no PM reply I phoned Hambilton who told me that the seller of their van came from the Burnley area, but they had no way of saying whether it was the same van as the MHF one. Well Burnley's a darn sight better than the Bristol Channel for me anyway so I resolved to try and make contact.

I also thought I'd make enquiries with that other indie Hymer dealer Edgehill @ Mansfield. I rang them mid afternoon yesterday and they said 'You're not going to believe this but we took delivery of a super example of the exact model you want this lunchtime'! As we went through the spec it started occurring to me that this was the exact vehicle that I'd been trying to get in touch with the owner about and quite possibly was also the one Hambilton had been advertising. When Edgehill said the ex-owner came from Clitheroe it more or less confirmed my worst suspicions. 

What made matters even worse was that the van had been being offered for private sale at just under £30K, whereas Edgehill said they thought they could get £34K for it.

Just in case there was another van I emailed the MHF seller, rather than PM'd him and this morning he confirmed it was his van and that if I'd enquired earlier he would've done a 'good deal for me'.

An additional £4k is more than I want to pay and more than the spending money Mrs SDA has agreed. GRRRR!!! how galling is that. 

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Oh what a bummer, it shows what a small world we live in.

Another WILL turn up.

R


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Andy,
Why not use the money you would spend driving around the UK to get a cheapie flight to Germany and hire a car for a few days. Hotels are cheaper and better than here (Frankfurt and some cities excepted). You could cruise the dealers (with the Tom Tom on the dash) and browse through more/better motorhomes plus save back what you spent and then some. You could have an adventure into the bargain! 

Just an idea. I'd sooner fly from Leeds Bradford to Europe than drive to Bristol anytime. Sad thing is tomorrow I'm........driving to Bristol...... from Yorkshire 

Seriously though, this country has plenty of Hymers but if they're good they're expensive. And there are some (not all) 'specialists' who sell tat from a large shed. 

You should see some of the motorhome places over there. Not a Talbot Highwayman in sight! Just wall to wall top notch motorhomes at sensible prices.

Actually, just thought while typing this, you could do the ferry from North Shields overnight to Amsterdam, take the van and call it a break.....go on, you know you want to!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Bad luck   Keep looking there are loads to choose from. Another will turn up before long.

Johnny F


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Andy,

We have a Hymer! and its UNDER your budget.


2006 Hymer 524c 
Fiat Ducato 2800cc Turbo Diesel Manual Length: 20' 3" (6.17m) 
Layout: Fixed End Bedroom Height: 9' 10" (3m) 
Specification: Hot water - Gas, Hot water - Electric, Cassette toilet - manual, Shower, On board tank, Oven, Electronic oven ignition, Mains electric, Blinds & flyscreens, Door flyscreen, Panoramic rooflight, Bike rack, External blind, Blown air heating. This is a perfect layout for a family. There are two spacious bunks at the rear that converts to one bunk and a garage.The dinette has four seat belts allowing a total of six passengers to be belted. The dinette converts to a double bed and there is another double bed over the cab. The popular 2.8 turbo deisel engine has done onle 10600 miles


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:



> Hi Andy,
> 
> We have a Hymer! and its UNDER your budget.
> 
> ...


Good try Peter but A (or B 8O or whatever Hymmler call them) class it is not.

Dinette is not required, the L shape long bench is what we need.

Proviso is that we need to try one out to see if Mrs SDA (bless her) can get in and out of overcab 8O

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Andy,
> Why not use the money you would spend driving around the UK to get a cheapie flight to Germany and hire a car for a few days. Hotels are cheaper and better than here (Frankfurt and some cities excepted). You could cruise the dealers (with the Tom Tom on the dash) and browse through more/better motorhomes plus save back what you spent and then some. You could have an adventure into the bargain!
> 
> Just an idea. I'd sooner fly from Leeds Bradford to Europe than drive to Bristol anytime. Sad thing is tomorrow I'm........driving to Bristol...... from Yorkshire
> ...


You make it sound v enticing but we do our miles in Blighty so really need a right hooker.

Andy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Just in case there was another van I emailed the MHF seller, rather than PM'd him and this morning he confirmed it was his van and that if I'd enquired earlier he would've done a 'good deal for me'.
> 
> An additional £4k is more than I want to pay and more than the spending money Mrs SDA has agreed. GRRRR!!! how galling is that.
> 
> Andy


Times are hard, email the owner - I'm assuming he's let it out sale or return sort of thing and tell him if he wants a quick sale now you'll pay £30K or he takes his chance with bad weather to come and the solstice passed.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Defo go for A class (B in Hymler terms!) Shame cos Sandj has just part ex his and it was beauuuuuutiful - mind you left hooker.

We going for A class next in about 15 years!!!!

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case there was another van I emailed the MHF seller, rather than PM'd him and this morning he confirmed it was his van and that if I'd enquired earlier he would've done a 'good deal for me'.
> ...


No chance Brian, I'm afraid Edgehill bought it from him for stock and it's going to Lincoln next week where they reckon it'll sell for asking price


Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't fret Andy.

It might have been an Autosleeper - then you would have been REALLY sick! 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Double post - deleted.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you developed a stutter Dave or are you friends with Pusser and been involved in too much 'waggling the end around'?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Have you developed a stutter Dave or are you friends with Pusser and been involved in too much 'waggling the end around'?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SDA


N - n - no Andy, but the bloody computer has. :evil:

That's the severalth time it's done it, but I didn't notice this time.

Cheers


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Just an idea. I'd sooner fly from Leeds Bradford to Europe than drive to Bristol anytime. Sad thing is tomorrow I'm........driving to Bristol...... from Yorkshire


That is a long old drive jimbo_hippo! Are you taking the motorhome and going on holiday?

We have a conference in Bristol tomorrow I think, not a teacher are you?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Andy [sda]

Don't waste your time/money on the one at highbridge I went to see it with a view to change but the van looked very tired only done 19000 but looked like 119000 also does not have the long day bed/lounge seat.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> No chance Brian, I'm afraid Edgehill bought it from him for stock and it's going to Lincoln next week where they reckon it'll sell for asking price
> 
> 
> Andy


You're not dead yet. Dealer will have knocked him down from£30K. Go and have a good look, don't say who you are and walk away. Then a casual phone call to see if it sold and make an offer. A bird in the hand !!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > No chance Brian, I'm afraid Edgehill bought it from him for stock and it's going to Lincoln next week where they reckon it'll sell for asking price
> ...


Have you been watching too much Dom again Brian? 

We're guessing at two things here. One that Edgehill got the van for less than the private sale asking price and Two that it doesn't sell at Lincoln Show. If it's as good as I've heard I don't think it will hang around. Mind you the private seller did say he'd been advertising it for a while with very little interest.

Andy


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I also was attracted to this van back in January. I arranged to see it on our way to the Lakes at the beginning of February but, sadly for the seller, the Murvi came up and we fell in love with that instead and never did get to look at the Hymer.

The van has been around for a long time and it may not shift quite as quickly as Edgehill think.

Andy's right - you've nothing to lose by looking and offering.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Andy,How about making the dealer a written offer? They may feel different if it didn't sell at the show.

The other thing to consider is what, if anything, would you be getting from the dealer that you wouldn't have got from the private seller? Possible warranty, full service etc? Offer to take it off them at trade i.e. as seen.

Ray


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> We're guessing at two things here. One that Edgehill got the van for less than the private sale asking price and Two that it doesn't sell at Lincoln Show.


We are talking "dealer" here. "Dealer" lives for making money and is terrified of making losses. You can be pretty sure he didn't pay the asking price. How much under is what we can't be sure of. Owner must have been sick as a parrot thinking he'd never get rid of it.

Will it sell ? Now that is not a guess, it's pure chance. In your favour it's well into the "good" weather and there isn't any. Having said that we bought our first one last July but that was caused by touring Scotland on a bike, had we gone towards Italy as usual, who knows.

If it doesn't sell, well "dealer" will be thinking "was I wrong here ?" and that's when you strike, hard and fast. "'er guv, not very attractive is it and that wasn't the popular one, but me missus wouldn't mind it so I'll do you a favour and take it off yer 'ands for £29K."


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

rayc said:


> Andy,How about making the dealer a written offer? They may feel different if it didn't sell at the show.
> 
> The other thing to consider is what, if anything, would you be getting from the dealer that you wouldn't have got from the private seller? Possible warranty, full service etc? Offer to take it off them at trade i.e. as seen.
> 
> Ray


Mmmm, I may be being dense here but what advantage does a written offer give me in this situation Ray?

I take your point about the value that the dealer adds to the van. If nothing goes wrong a warranty is worth nothing, but if there's heaps of trouble it could be worth thousands. I get the drift that the van has been cossetted and that the ex owner was selling to finance a new van so the chances of a major problem are fairly slim. I also believe it has been serviced as required, so again there shouldn't be any surprises.

I wonder what sort of 'as seen' offer would be attractive to a dealer in those circumstances?

Andy


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

IMO Hymer are over-hyped and over-priced. An MMM review last year concluded that an equivalent spec/quality Rapido would cost £7K less than the Hymer.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mmmm, I may be being dense here but what advantage does a written offer give me in this situation Ray?

Perhaps a wriiten offer open for 7 days could concentrate their minds and give them time to think about it. It could be perceived as a serious offer. If your offer were not accepted then look for other motorhomes, with £30,000 to spend you will not find it too hard.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just driven past Edgehill - 2 minutes from home - if it was an "R" reg 644, its sold

regards

Geoff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Just driven past Edgehill - 2 minutes from home - if it was an "R" reg 644, its sold
> 
> regards
> 
> Geoff


You fair put the wullies up me there for a moment Geoff. :?

'Ours' is an '03 B564, so not the same van. Pheeeew

I spoke to Lee last thing yesterday afternoon and 'ours' was still for sale then. 

We're s'posed to be going to see it tomorrow morning if Mrs SDA can be persuaded.

Andy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry about that Andy  

Geoff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Sorry about that Andy
> 
> Geoff


That's OK I'll just park across your drive tomorrow morning :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Andy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As long as you shift it before Tuesday when we go to France for 3 weeks, I don't care :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*EH's price seems high*

Hi Andy

http://www.timberlandmotorhomes.com/44-Hymer-B564.php

looks better value at £39,995 on '06 reg ... if its out of your price range you can still use it to haggle with EH on the '03 ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

Have you seen the report in this month's CC magazine - one of the new Merc based Autosleepers.

Surprisingly the conclusion about the Merc base vehicle was nothing like as glowing as I expected. They actually dared to criticise it at one point for engine vibration, and didn't exactly rave about it at any time.

The fuel consumption was a bit terrifying too for what is quite a small van, especially when I got 41.2mpg from mine last Wednesday - admittedly driving slowly (about 50mph) due to scary side winds.

Maybe my lust is wearing a bit thin - what about yours??

Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: EH's price seems high*



MrRob said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> http://www.timberlandmotorhomes.com/44-Hymer-B564.php
> 
> looks better value at £39,995 on '06 reg ... if its out of your price range you can still use it to haggle with EH on the '03 ...


Howdy neighbour, I thought you'd be off getting bogged down in Glastonbury.

Good spot!

Especially as Timberland are well known for very high pricing.

There do seem to be some odd prices about, BH want £28K for an '02 with 22K miles but then have two '53's for £35K and £36K respectively. That's £7K or £8K difference for a year or 18 months ageing which seems steep. I think I shall haggle using the '02 price but not the '53's.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just back from a trip round the ex-coalfields of Nottinghamshire (we do know how to live in North Yorkshire tha knows).

Was a bit under impressed with the welcome at Edgehill, Mansfield, compared to some of the glowing reports on here. I think we disturbed their TV watching in the office. Some two wheel biking thing.

The B564 was magnificent, enormous shower room, loads of kitchen worktop, mega litres of storage everywhere in and outside. Mrs SDA took her life in her hands and climbed up into the drop down bed and looked very fetching up there. However her egress was not so cool and she nearly fell of the bottom rung of the ladder. After that she still liked the van but swore she sleep downstairs on the L bed. 

We also had a look round several other bigger Hymlers, including a coacbuilt like Greenies but longer and a Hobby.

Edgehill didn't seem v keen to engage in a good haggle, we think they think they'll sell it at Lincoln Show for full askers and won't compromise 'til after.

Whilst eating fish & chips round the corner (very good BTW) Mrs SDA suggested we call in atLowdhams as we were 'in the area'. It's only the second time we've been there. Several comments:

1. Why are the salesmen so inexorably cheerful, we're used to miserable blood sucking g*ts and cheerful unnerves me and sends me to the Gents. 
2. I wish they'd get rid of the gravel in the display area, it was like wading through Pevensey Beach for half an hour.
3. It ought to be renamed Dinette City, I don't think there was a van on display that didn't have the same boring Franco/German layout. Too many Eurovans. Some variety would be good. 

And so we travelled home, empty handed, but now having sampled Hymerisation and started to understand why they have such a following.

If you're going to Lincoln Show just don't even look in the 564's direction and if you'd be so kind I'd like to ask you to put this 'Van not for sale' on the windscreen for me please.

Andy

PS 
When we got home and logged in we realised Greenie had been having one of her Ironing Crisis Days. I think I'm glad I didn't know at the time as I might have ended up with a good spading along with all other males. Get over it Greenie it's called Saturday without a Rally.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just been to look at a lovely B564 at Edgehill - they said some perv had been drooling over it - so they said as was now contaminated could have it for the bargain price of £24k - in your dreams big boy!

Spade? you get full b*gger iron in ya gob!


Greenie (mwah)

PS if you wanna look at good C644 lemme know!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought I'd carry on with this thread rather than start a new one.

You'll recall that we left the B564 saga a week or so ago with Edgehill taking the van to Lincoln 'cos they reckoned they could get their full mega price for it there.

I panicked slightly when the Edgehill website went down on Monday evening and stayed resolutely 'down' until I tuned in this afternoon. Lo and behold there was no 'SOLD' sticker beside our 564  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

After a few skips round the lounge and a quick cuddle of the beardies I got on the eau de to Edgehill.

Apparently the Lincoln show had been bad for them and for most dealers. They reckon that less than half of the booked punters actually turned up. Some stallholders didn't arrive and the weather definitely didn't help day attendance either. All of which means MY 564 is still available.

Paul Broadhurst is going off to work out a cost to change but if anyone wants a Transit PVC (details available) a private sale might be a better bet all round.

Wait 'til Mrs SDA hears 8O 

SDA


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck Andy I hope you get the deal you want.

Richard..

PS dont forget to tell us if you get it.....


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Apparently the Lincoln show had been bad for them and for most dealers.


I told you not to give up - though I forget about it at the show and did not go and say "what a load of rubbish", sorry.

Now the end game - it's him or you - go get him - he *needs* your money more than you need that particular van.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Andy,

Why not think about a Hymer 544L then you have the required L shape 

long seat plus an equally long settee besides which it is still a 

current model.


tony


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Andy,
> 
> Why not think about a Hymer 544L then you have the required L shape
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks for the suggestion,we have considered the 544 but they mostly seem to be over the magic 20ft, which is critical to us.

We also prefer the really big rear washroom on the 564 and the extra couple of feet of kitchen worktop.

The other thing that appeals to us on the 564 is that we can remove the big table and get a fold up smaller one which can be stored away whilst travelling. That then leaves a big space behind the driver and front passenger for a soft sided dog crate or crates for the beardies.

Thanks again

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There's 3 on that german website but they left handers! can't remember what its called now something ending in .de - gawd am einstein sometimes!

Greenie 8O 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

No left hookers please Greenie.

SDA 

Hey, have you ever considered changing dog breeds?
These ones are 30ins high at the shoulder and weigh 150lbs
Apparently the Red Army bred and trained them to guard sensitive sites - they used to leave the dog on its own at a site for several days. Nobody dare go near.

I'm sure he'd love the boys.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That one mighty fine specimen - oh and the dog as well!

You gonna get me aren't you for that post I can tell.

Mwah

Greenie


----------

